# Simpleshot Torque~ Accurate Or Not?



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

G'day thought I'd take 5 mins to type this up and talk about it. I just have to exclaim my opinion on the simpleshot torque, and how accurate it really is. I have had the torque for over 6 months now and I can say for the most part I have been happy with it, however, there has been countless times where the shots have been thrown out of nowhere. I am currently waiting on a titan hunter slingshot from Chris Graffin or better known as 'Catapult Carnage' on YouTube. Many people use the old saying "It's the indian not the bow" but that is only true to some extent. There have been countless times where I am shooting the same everytime and sometimes 2 or 3 shots get thrown way off for no apparent reason. In my opinion, it is a good slingshot for beginners or even intermediate level shooters but it is not a slingshot for the serious shooter. I have a new natural that will be up on the forum probably tomorrow and I can say that before I varnished it I had some shots and I was noticeably more accurate with it in a matter of minutes than I will ever be with the torque. I am talking hitting a 1.5cm chalk disk 2nd shot from 25m which I was very happy about. Sort of besides the point but what I was getting at is that a natural can and probably will be more accurate than the torque. I saw a few comments on this forum where other people have had the same accuracy problem with the torque. I have never had a fork hit just shots getting thrown out of nowhere. Cheers.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's your pouch release. The Torque is as accurate as any slingshot out there. I've had a few and never had any problems with flyers. And I've shot flats and tubes on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Cjw said:


> It's your pouch release. The Torque is as accurate as any slingshot out there. I've had a few and never had any problems with flyers. And I've shot flats and tubes on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree. Flyers are almost always caused by poor pouch release.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Cjw said:


> It's your pouch release. The Torque is as accurate as any slingshot out there. I've had a few and never had any problems with flyers. And I've shot flats and tubes on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No it's not my pouch release, I have shot PFS many times which is key to pouch release and never ever had any problems. The release is fine and I even filmed myself as I thought that was the case but the release was, as I thought, the exact same everytime. I have never had a problem with any other slingshot ever, and I use the pouches I use all the time. The only thing I can think of would be the 'FlipClipX' attachment system.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > It's your pouch release. The Torque is as accurate as any slingshot out there. I've had a few and never had any problems with flyers. And I've shot flats and tubes on it.
> ...


As I stated above, I am 99.9% sure it is not my release. I have shot PFS many times which is key to pouch release and I have never ever had problems with any other slingshots in my life. I may also add that I am not the only person to have these random flyers. Some people it is causes by their release but I have even gone to the extent of filming myself at a close zoom on the pouch and the release is the exact same everytime. Again, as stated about, the only thing I can think of is the 'FlipClipX' attachment system.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

AUSSIE4 said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


 And how does that cause flyers? Once the bands are attached their fixed. Unless their shifting while you shoot. I have two friends I shoot with regularly that shoot torques and Scouts and never heard about a problem. And they use the clips.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Cjw said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa Grumpy said:
> ...


I don't know I said that's the only thing I could think of. Never had a problem with any slingshot so I don't know why I get flyers when my release is consistent and everything I am doing is consistent everytime.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The Torque is as accurate as they come. Unexplained flyers is the reason I came to this forum long ago. You more than likely have a pouch problem. Try changing to a larger pouch. 
Make sure the ammo is centered every time. A frame is a fixture. There's no way it can cause flyer. If it were the frame it would throw them every shot.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

AUSSIE4 said:


> G'day thought I'd take 5 mins to type this up and talk about it. I just have to exclaim my opinion on the simpleshot torque, and how accurate it really is. I have had the torque for over 6 months now and I can say for the most part I have been happy with it, however, there has been countless times where the shots have been thrown out of nowhere. I am currently waiting on a titan hunter slingshot from Chris Graffin or better known as 'Catapult Carnage' on YouTube. Many people use the old saying "It's the indian not the bow" but that is only true to some extent. There have been countless times where I am shooting the same everytime and sometimes 2 or 3 shots get thrown way off for no apparent reason. In my opinion, it is a good slingshot for beginners or even intermediate level shooters but it is not a slingshot for the serious shooter. I have a new natural that will be up on the forum probably tomorrow and I can say that before I varnished it I had some shots and I was noticeably more accurate with it in a matter of minutes than I will ever be with the torque. I am talking hitting a 1.5cm chalk disk 2nd shot from 25m which I was very happy about. Sort of besides the point but what I was getting at is that a natural can and probably will be more accurate than the torque. I saw a few comments on this forum where other people have had the same accuracy problem with the torque. I have never had a fork hit just shots getting thrown out of nowhere. Cheers.


left arm straight left wrist straight your anchor points the same bands are the same length and ammo is in the center of the pouch your lead arm holding the slingshot is moving and not in the same position make sure it is straight .


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi AUSSIE4,

You mention Chris, this is the video he shoots the Torque for hunting. Seems to be accurate.






A wrap on the handle can help if you have inconsistency on the grip. As you say the release is not a problem.

Cheers,

Tremo


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

robbo said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > G'day thought I'd take 5 mins to type this up and talk about it. I just have to exclaim my opinion on the simpleshot torque, and how accurate it really is. I have had the torque for over 6 months now and I can say for the most part I have been happy with it, however, there has been countless times where the shots have been thrown out of nowhere. I am currently waiting on a titan hunter slingshot from Chris Graffin or better known as 'Catapult Carnage' on YouTube. Many people use the old saying "It's the indian not the bow" but that is only true to some extent. There have been countless times where I am shooting the same everytime and sometimes 2 or 3 shots get thrown way off for no apparent reason. In my opinion, it is a good slingshot for beginners or even intermediate level shooters but it is not a slingshot for the serious shooter. I have a new natural that will be up on the forum probably tomorrow and I can say that before I varnished it I had some shots and I was noticeably more accurate with it in a matter of minutes than I will ever be with the torque. I am talking hitting a 1.5cm chalk disk 2nd shot from 25m which I was very happy about. Sort of besides the point but what I was getting at is that a natural can and probably will be more accurate than the torque. I saw a few comments on this forum where other people have had the same accuracy problem with the torque. I have never had a fork hit just shots getting thrown out of nowhere. Cheers.
> ...


Everything is the same mate. I already stated I got use to doing the same thing everytime shooting PFS. Nothing is different everything is the same I can't remember who but one of the top forum members even mentioned his experience with it I can't seem to find it.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Tremoside said:


> Hi AUSSIE4,
> 
> You mention Chris, this is the video he shoots the Torque for hunting. Seems to be accurate.
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks I have seen that video and have a wrap on the slingshot.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that I wasn't saying the slingshot isn't accurate at all. Nor was I asking where or not it is accurate. I was simply expressing my opinion and experience with it. There have been a few really good shooters who have had the same problem I'm not sure why this is. But by all the replys I take people were misdirected by how I worded it however it was just my opinion on it.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> The Torque is as accurate as they come. Unexplained flyers is the reason I came to this forum long ago. You more than likely have a pouch problem. Try changing to a larger pouch.
> Make sure the ammo is centered every time. A frame is a fixture. There's no way it can cause flyer. If it were the frame it would throw them every shot.


The thing is I use the same bands and ammo with other slings and I have never had unexplained flyers. I know when a shot is going to get sent off upon release like I will feel the pouch move wrongly as it releases from my fingers.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

The last thing I can think of is how far the bands go into the flipclips each time. Sometimes I have to adjust the bands so they are even in the clips. The flipclips even when done up tight, shift side to side so unless every now and then the clips get sort of stuck in the tiniest bit tilted thats what it could be. As I shoot the same everytime and know when balls will be off upon release I will be able to tell if something I did wasn't consistent. However when shooting the torque and the flyers I was talking about everything both felt and looked consistent on video.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I had some trouble with the Torque when I first got one. I think because it's rather thin and the lower forks but I just could not get a comfortable grip on it. I've gotten used to it and we get along fine now.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

The torque gave me fits. Could NOT make those clips hold on the left fork. Finally gave them away. Took the rascal out to the shop and butchered the bejeepers out of it. Warped the handle and used wrap and tuck yellow precise bands and 3/8 shot. I think I shoot it about the same as my others. Never did like it, still don't. But I'm sure I caused all the problems that I had with it. The fork design is ok, I think that you are unconsciously doing something a little different. Would it help to have some mate film you, and when you get a flier, compare that to the good shots??


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

90* pouch twist solved the problems i was having with the torque. now it's one of my top 3 favs.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Shot best for me in a short draw setup:










Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> I had some trouble with the Torque when I first got one. I think because it's rather thin and the lower forks but I just could not get a comfortable grip on it. I've gotten used to it and we get along fine now.


Yeah I've had it a while now just don't go much on it.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> The torque gave me fits. Could NOT make those clips hold on the left fork. Finally gave them away. Took the rascal out to the shop and butchered the bejeepers out of it. Warped the handle and used wrap and tuck yellow precise bands and 3/8 shot. I think I shoot it about the same as my others. Never did like it, still don't. But I'm sure I caused all the problems that I had with it. The fork design is ok, I think that you are unconsciously doing something a little different. Would it help to have some mate film you, and when you get a flier, compare that to the good shots??


Yeah mate I've tried filming and everything looks the same when I get the flyers out of nowhere. I just don't go much on the frame and the 'FlipClipX' design. Doesn't grip the corners of larger bands well.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

hoggy said:


> 90* pouch twist solved the problems i was having with the torque. now it's one of my top 3 favs.


Tried the 90⁰ twist didn't do anything for me personally and the random flyers I get.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Shot best for me in a short draw setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I shoot it in a short draw configuration. Isn't that one that you made I saw it on another post.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

AUSSIE4 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Shot best for me in a short draw setup:
> ...


No its actually a Chinese clone but (& I really hate saying this) it was virtually identical to the real one sans the Simple Shot logo. Had it given to me by a former forum member.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Oh okay that's cool. Yeah I just don't go much on the frame or atleast the flipclip design and wrap and tuck doesn't work well for me on this slingshot. I have to say it shot pretty well with tubes just like the speed and draw weight of flats better.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I had a Torque once. I named her Michelle after my first x-wife. She hated me too. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

AUSSIE4 said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > 90* pouch twist solved the problems i was having with the torque. now it's one of my top 3 favs.
> ...


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

robbo said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > hoggy said:
> ...


All my pouch centre holes are small something like 4mm when the ammo I'm primarily shooting is 8mm. Pouches are thin nice microfiber pouches and I never have any problems with flyers never out of nowhere other than when shooting the torque.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

AUSSIE4 said:


> robbo said:
> 
> 
> > AUSSIE4 said:
> ...


must be your wrist position the frame must sometimes tilt in your grip, i have flip clips on my tac hammer and position the bands so the outside of the band pulls onto the outside of the fork tips gansta style. the band doesnt creep in its an outstanding slingshot i think only rivaled by the ppmg+ott but thats my opinon. my bands are allways of center with the clips but the only reason i miss is me, with that frame being flat no palm swell it could move twist in your hand mate put the bands to the outside of the fork tips pull back on each band while doing it if it creeps move it out a bit it will creep a bit thats a fact but make sure the creep is even both side and not to much band gets stuck on the outside corner. can you post a photo of the clips and fork tips so i can see if the clips are the same and the width of your fork tips or just the measurments regards robbo


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

robbo said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > robbo said:
> ...


The clips on the torque are a lot different to the clips on the hammer and scout. Forktips measure 30mm wide. Clips are something like 25mm wide. Like I have already said. I filmed myself both pouch release 10 times and the hand holding the sling 10 times. Everything is the same then out of nowhere I'll get a flyer when everything is the same.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

sorry mate im putting that one in the to hard basket.



AUSSIE4 said:


> robbo said:
> 
> 
> > AUSSIE4 said:
> ...


sorry mate im putting that one in the to hard basket.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

robbo said:


> sorry mate im putting that one in the to hard basket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha as did I about 2 weeks ago when I couldn't figure out what was going on. Just the fact that I've never had problems with any other slingshot with the same bands ammo etc.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

This is the same reason I don't shoot mine much anymore but I've always used mine with looped tubes and a handful of different pouches. Unexplainably inaccurate shots for no apparent reason. Aiming dead center in the catch box and one hits close to 8" off from across the basement. They don't happen often but enough to shake my confidence and make taking a shot at a pest bird or chipper seem too chance-y. Good to know it's not just me.

I was having really good results with single orange Rolyan tubing fed through the holes with 8mm steels pushed into the ends paired up with whatever Warrior pouches are something like 16mmx60mm but didn't stick with it. Probably went back to flats on a pinch frame or one of the ones I've made


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Projectile Pilot said:


> This is the same reason I don't shoot mine much anymore but I've always used mine with looped tubes and a handful of different pouches. Unexplainably inaccurate shots for no apparent reason. Aiming dead center in the catch box and one hits close to 8" off from across the basement. They don't happen often but enough to shake my confidence and make taking a shot at a pest bird or chipper seem too chance-y. Good to know it's not just me.
> 
> I was having really good results with single orange Rolyan tubing fed through the holes with 8mm steels pushed into the ends paired up with whatever Warrior pouches are something like 16mmx60mm but didn't stick with it. Probably went back to flats on a pinch frame or one of the ones I've made


Yeah it annoys me a lot too and especially when people tell me it's my release when I have already stated its not. Like I know when a shot should get thrown and I filmed myself and I was doing nothing different when I was getting the random flyers.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've never shot an inaccurate slingshot. I've had slingshots that I've shot really well and changed band sets and started shooting bad with flyers. With the same band material and pouch. Sometimes flat bands and tube vary from one batch to another in thickness on the same roll. I've seen chinese shooters make incredible shots with everything from frameless to bands mounted on a pair of women's high heels. So I doubt it's the frame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

What Cjw said is right on. You can be as hard headed as you want, but the fact remains...You are doing something to cause the trouble.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yo Aussie. I've never admitted this to anyone but I'll unburden myself here just between you and I.
I was losing my mind over the Torque until one day it just sort of happened to start knocking the eyelids off the skeeters. Then the following day (no joke) I pulled up some YouTube Torque videos and realized I had taught myself to shoot it upside-down???! As typical, when I buy something I toss the instructions first. I grabbed the frame in a position that felt right and went from there. After seeing the video, and flipping the frame around it was like starting all over again. Ack. At one point I learned that Mark Seljen co-designed that frame (maybe all of it) and that dude is a shooter. So after I added up all my errors in learning this frame, and watching Indonesian kids shoot like aces using frames made from broken beds, bikes, and buildings, I then realized I must be too dang intelligent to shoot a Torque. So I gave it away. Out curiosity are you working with an Original SS Torque or a Clone Torque?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

hey brother figer mo, i remember seeing one of nathan masters' vids on the torque. he said that some people shot it upside down just fine.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I think it's accurate enough


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Then the following day (no joke) I pulled up some YouTube Torque videos and realized I had taught myself to shoot it upside-down???! As typical, when I buy something I toss the instructions first. I grabbed the frame in a position that felt right and went from there.





hoggy said:


> hey brother figer mo, i remember seeing one of nathan masters' vids on the torque. he said that some people shot it upside down just fine.


I shoot mine upside down, just feels more comfortable to me.

It's the frame I shoot most so it's the one I'm most accurate with.
I'm no ace but I can consistently nail cans anywhere up to 20 meters.
I'm not immune to fork hits but I know that's me, usually when I'm tired, not the frame.

Maybe I should try it the right way up or maybe what feels right is right


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> hey brother figer mo, i remember seeing one of nathan masters' vids on the torque. he said that some people shot it upside down just fine.


Hoggy. You just destroyed my perception of my own stupidity!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > hey brother figer mo, i remember seeing one of nathan masters' vids on the torque. he said that some people shot it upside down just fine.
> ...


forgive me brother figer, i did not intend to make you feel stupid at all, just to show you that others, like you, have shot the torque upside down.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > hoggy said:
> ...


No. I meant I felt stupid for making myself feel stupid. I should've just kept shooting it upside down!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

hoggy said:


> hey brother figer mo, i remember seeing one of nathan masters' vids on the torque. he said that some people shot it upside down just fine.


I started with it reversed, side that is toward the target was toward me. Nate said you could shoot it either way. By the time I figured that out, I had taken a big L grinder to it and was to embarrassed to cry in my beer. It'll shoot the way it is, I could get 1 1/4" groups at 10 meters which was about as good as I get. You oldsters might recall that was when I was to have a big shoot out with the prison guards. Their EDC weapons against my sling shot. five shots at 10 meters. They never showed, so I declared myself the champ and haven't let them forget it. :neener: :stickpoke:


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Cjw said:


> I've never shot an inaccurate slingshot. I've had slingshots that I've shot really well and changed band sets and started shooting bad with flyers. With the same band material and pouch. Sometimes flat bands and tube vary from one batch to another in thickness on the same roll. I've seen chinese shooters make incredible shots with everything from frameless to bands mounted on a pair of women's high heels. So I doubt it's the frame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah just my opinion on the matter and my experience with it.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> What Cjw said is right on. You can be as hard headed as you want, but the fact remains...You are doing something to cause the trouble.


Okie dokie well I have zero ****ing clue what it is because I have taken the time to film myself shooting it and can't see any difference when the flyers happen. Never had probs with any other slingshot so I'm not sure what it could be. And yes, I may be hard headed :thumbsup:


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yo Aussie. I've never admitted this to anyone but I'll unburden myself here just between you and I.
> I was losing my mind over the Torque until one day it just sort of happened to start knocking the eyelids off the skeeters. Then the following day (no joke) I pulled up some YouTube Torque videos and realized I had taught myself to shoot it upside-down???! As typical, when I buy something I toss the instructions first. I grabbed the frame in a position that felt right and went from there. After seeing the video, and flipping the frame around it was like starting all over again. Ack. At one point I learned that Mark Seljen co-designed that frame (maybe all of it) and that dude is a shooter. So after I added up all my errors in learning this frame, and watching Indonesian kids shoot like aces using frames made from broken beds, bikes, and buildings, I then realized I must be too dang intelligent to shoot a Torque. So I gave it away. Out curiosity are you working with an Original SS Torque or a Clone Torque?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm shooting the original SS Torque not a clone. Also I learnt shooting the right way I saw that video before I got the torque.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> I think it's accurate enough


Cool, it was just my opinion and experience with it. I am not the only one to get random flyers either, even when shooting the same every time. So I'm really not sure as I have never had problems with any other slingshot.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

spewing said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Then the following day (no joke) I pulled up some YouTube Torque videos and realized I had taught myself to shoot it upside-down???! As typical, when I buy something I toss the instructions first. I grabbed the frame in a position that felt right and went from there.
> ...


That's cool, I think a fair few people shoot the Torque upside down just must be more comfortable for them.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > hey brother figer mo, i remember seeing one of nathan masters' vids on the torque. he said that some people shot it upside down just fine.
> ...


Haha that's good, I know a fair few people shoot it upside down must just be more comfortable for them. I tried shooting it upside down just to see what would happen but it was more comfortable for me the other way around.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I wasn't trying to insult anyone by expressing my opinion on the Torque. Simply just stating my opinion on my experience with it.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

AUSSIE4 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I wasn't trying to insult anyone by expressing my opinion on the Torque. Simply just stating my opinion on my experience with it.


IMO it's more insulting to tell someone who has explored the variables and ruled out possibilities that it's all in their head just because your experience differs from their own. "You shouldn't be having a problem because I'm not having a problem" is a great example of subtly holding yourself above someone for their opinion or experience and is slightly insulting to their intelligence. "My anecdotal evidence is worth more than yours" is what that translates to.

Reminds me of years ago when every shop I had look at my vehicle told me nothing is wrong even though I thoroughly explained what was going on. Imagine my sense of pride when I googled the hell out of the symptoms and tore into it myself and fixed the issue the "professionals" told me didn't exist. These days I do pretty much all the work on my vehicles and I've stopped listening to anyone who tells me what I'm personally experiencing isn't happening. Mechanic or otherwise.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Projectile Pilot said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to let everyone know that I wasn't trying to insult anyone by expressing my opinion on the Torque. Simply just stating my opinion on my experience with it.
> ...


 I shot International rifle events for 30 years. All shooters had the best of equiptment. You would have a shooter not shooting well. He would have a couple of other shooters try his rifle and they would shoot groups you could cover with less than a dime. So is the rifle the problem or the shooter. It's easy to blame equiptment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Projectile Pilot said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to let everyone know that I wasn't trying to insult anyone by expressing my opinion on the Torque. Simply just stating my opinion on my experience with it.
> ...


Thanks mate glad someone understands lol.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Cjw said:


> Projectile Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > AUSSIE4 said:
> ...


That's good mate I shoot rifles long range all the time and will own up to any mistakes that I have made. Or if the equipment isn't shooting how it should I will have 2 other shooters shoot the rifle, if it still isn't good then there is a good chance that its the rifle, if it's just me then I'll own up to my shooting. But when I have told everyone multiple times that I have explored every variable and I am NOT the only one that is experiencing this, then get told that one of those variables has to be wrong, frankly it fucking pisses me off.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

G'day thought I'd put some closure to this thread. I came to the conclusion after inspecting the flipclip attachment that it was the flipclips causing the random flyers. They seem to turn each shot they shift slightly which seems to cause some unevenness on the bands. Making one side shorter/longer than the other. Even when the clips were tightened tight they were still shifting at random. I switched back to wrap and tuck and have had zero issues with random flyers apart from my own shooting.


----------

